# Photos of some of the Cockatiels taken with my new camera!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are the photos of some of my Cockatiels that I took with my new camera. 

Squirt:



















Bio




























Goergie



















Jack



















Levi



















Luna



















Mishka



















Quinn


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Your pictures and birds are gorgeous


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful cockatiels,Solace.I enjoyed all the pictures thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Your birds are beautiful!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Great pictures. I love your birds.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous birds! Nice pictures!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Such clear pretty pictures!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

lovely camera and nice pictures


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

Wooow! such beautiful pics and your birds are oh so pretty~~!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

The camera's great and your birds are beautiful!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

YAY! This is what i couldn't wait to see when you posted about your new camera!!! I love how clear they are! Luna is so beautiful <3 And I love mishka's name!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Stunning Pics, thanks for sharing


----------

